
Twisted graphene exhibits previously-unseen form of magnetism - sahin-boydas
https://newatlas.com/graphene-new-form-magnetism/60770/
======
shakyshakyshaky
It's gonna be really cool to see graphene used... in 60 years, when it's
possible to manufacture in sufficient quantities

~~~
sunstone
Yeah graphene is like lasers 40 years ago.

------
b_tterc_p
One day we’ll discover that graphene can even be used to make graphene, and
then everything will finally just work

